# How perfect is your VIP622 now?



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Please understand this poll is for personal, selfish reasons only. However, the poll results may assist others who are contemplating the same decision I am-

I have a 921 and must say that for several months now it is working 100% perfect! Never misses a timer setting, I have excellent guide data on OTA channels. No sluggishness, no spontaneous reboots in the middle of a show or recording of a show, and no hiccups of audio or video. PQ is locked in and solid. It just works 100%, what can I say more. 

But now E* has just added 3 new HDTV channels I have been waiting for for quite some time. Starz HD, NG HD and HGTV HD. But I understand I need to have a 622 to receive them as they are on MP4 only. 

So my question for you all is- How perfect is your 622? I once askesd a similar question and used the term- "intolerable bugs" Unfortunately, while I cannot tolerate a DVR that will reboot in the middle of a show losing 10 minutes of the program, I cannot tolerate a DVR that stutters video and audio, I cannot tolerate a DVR that permanetly losesw all picture on the HDMI output, many of you responded to me that you tolerate that sort of behavior for whatever personal reason. I respect that and I hope you can understand that I feel dealing with that sort of behavior is not tolerable. So here goes- I tried to compose the questions in the poll to take subjectivity out and maybe I can get a feel for how many of you are experience specific issues. I just waht to get an idea of the probability of me having to deal with the many 622 "intolerable" bugs I've been reading about on this forum. Thanks-


edit- Based on some of the following responses, concerns here are some additional instructions-

The listed statements in the poll are observations of issues I saw listed by members here. If you observed any of them you would select that item. If you have two or more 622's and only saw the listed issue with one then list it as observed. I understand that a 622 will have very few issues observed if it is rarely used as compared to a 622 that gets much use. The poll is not designed to measure the severity of each issue, just whether it was present at one or more times on one 622 you owned. When reading the statement you have to ask- did I ever see this issue? It's like a switch- Is the light on or off? Don't respond with "I couldn't answer because the light was dim. " The poll is not designed to measure each and every permutation of the main issue. Stuttering video is either observed or video is perfect. If you saw it on your 622 then check that statement. If you never saw it on any channel then don't. 

Please- no bashing. I thank Ron for watching this poll closely. BTW- I consider bashing and cheering for the 622 equally inappropriate for this data collection poll. I thank those who have answered honestly as it may put some perspective on the concerns I have had with making the move to the 622 in the next month or so.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Better'n the wife.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Don,

If you find those 3 things a lot and you are a power user meaning you are the type that really uses all features of a DVR, the odds with the current version is that you mostly would run into one of issues you mentioned. 

Well dont' get me wrong. I have two 622 and I am very happy I made the switch to the 622 from my 621. However, I personally have the HDMI issue on one of my boxes and I have seen the jitters from time to time on both. If you have zero tolerence for this type of behavior, I would recommend waiting for the next update and then take a poll at this point. 

We all have our own tolerence level and though I experience some of the issues you mentioned to some extent, overall I feel the box is performing to my expectations. Can it improve, Yes and I expect it will. I mentioned at the begining that the MPEG4 move is a paradigm shift in both receiver and content deliver. I also said there will be some pain and issues with an endeavor this big... 

I expected it and actually I from my perspective things have gone smoother than I thought they would.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Ron, this is more of a data collection than a subjective opinion of what one finds acceptable or not. Depending on the severity of the problem as in numbers of people experiencing them will make my decision as to when to upgrade, but as stated earlier, I also have new incentive to "tolerate" some degree of inconvenience with the new channels. As such, one could say the rules of my game change. This is why I felt the need for data on the numbers as opposed to opinions and personal tolerance which is indeed a complex individual thing. For you to suggest waiting another month indicates you either know they have all the issues mention fixed and waiting to release the fix in a month or that you are just guessing. Consider the track record of experience of the 921. The intolerable bugs with that took 2 years to fix, by my standards but with the 921, I knew I would be beta testing for awhile and chose to accept that. For the 622, I need more than just a promise of wait one more month. Remember what I said before NAB- I would be ready to make the move to a 622 in mid to end of May. Here we are but back then the consensus was the bugs would be all better by now. The poll will tell me if this is just a few isolated problems or it is wide spread. As I said, I just want the data, no real opinions. I hope this further explains my "selfish" request for this kind of poll. 

Finally, I should also add that once I do have the 622 installed the poll will give me a clue as to how long to keep the 921 as a backup before sending it in for a $200 credit. Recall, I kept my 6000 with 169time onboard for 16 months before pulloing it out as the 921 matured.

The poll is ongoing. no expiration date. As such the poll may need to be reinstated for future accuracy for the reasons you stated. I'll do that if I'm still in a quandry. If I'm onboard with a VIP622, Then somone else can surely do their poll.


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

No issues for me. I went through the teething pains with the 942 and in my estimation, the 622 is ahead of the 942 issue-wise on the same timeline.

Doug


----------



## Allin4greeN (Aug 2, 2005)

I answered "over a month, no problems" based on the criteria established as being an "intolerable" issue. However, my 622 could not be characterized as being perfect.

My Version C 622 experiences MPEG4 related issues with audio sync and signal drop/pixelation on HD LiL's, and it had the OTA DVR disappearing timer issue (fixed with the mapdown disable work-around). My box also runs "hot," and I've added a laptop cooler for additional ventilation (high: 138, Low: 105, Avg: 120). I haver never tried HDMI (never will).

I upgraded from a 942 that was rock solid. Overall, I'm glad that I upgraded and I hope that some of the "minor issues" wil be worked out in the very near future.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Don! 

Do you equate being "selfish" with "bashing"?:grin:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DonLandis said:


> Ron, this is more of a data collection than a subjective opinion of what one finds acceptable or not. Depending on the severity of the problem as in numbers of people experiencing them will make my decision as to when to upgrade, but as stated earlier, I also have new incentive to "tolerate" some degree of inconvenience with the new channels. As such, one could say the rules of my game change. This is why I felt the need for data on the numbers as opposed to opinions and personal tolerance which is indeed a complex individual thing. For you to suggest waiting another month indicates you either know they have all the issues mention fixed and waiting to release the fix in a month or that you are just guessing. Consider the track record of experience of the 921. The intolerable bugs with that took 2 years to fix, by my standards but with the 921, I knew I would be beta testing for awhile and chose to accept that. For the 622, I need more than just a promise of wait one more month. Remember what I said before NAB- I would be ready to make the move to a 622 in mid to end of May. Here we are but back then the consensus was the bugs would be all better by now. The poll will tell me if this is just a few isolated problems or it is wide spread. As I said, I just want the data, no real opinions. I hope this further explains my "selfish" request for this kind of poll.
> 
> Finally, I should also add that once I do have the 622 installed the poll will give me a clue as to how long to keep the 921 as a backup before sending it in for a $200 credit. Recall, I kept my 6000 with 169time onboard for 16 months before pulloing it out as the 921 matured.
> 
> The poll is ongoing. no expiration date. As such the poll may need to be reinstated for future accuracy for the reasons you stated. I'll do that if I'm still in a quandry. If I'm onboard with a VIP622, Then somone else can surely do their poll.


Actually when I replied Don the poll was not up yet. Figured when you said poll you were looking for people to chim in with experiences. As for knowing when the next release is, I never stated a timeline. I merely was saying that since these the issues you stated as not tolerable is present, waiting till the next update might make some sense to get a better gage on the progress. 64K questions is when that will occur and I am always the first one to chime in... "When the believe it is ready".

I will be sure to vote..

Just to clarify, bashing and selfish are two seperate things in my opinion. However, these type of threads can lead down that road so I can assure you this thread will be watched carefully.

I understand where Don is coming from and I understand his concern. So I hope people will vote and chime in. There is always a fine line between bashing and stating concerns. This post is a good example of stating concerns and opinions of what you consider not acceptable while not tossing rocks.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

The poll questions don't work for me.

I've had my 622 over a month (Rev D) and it has been almost perfect. No spontaneous reboots, no HDMI problems. Great PQ (better than my 921) and the timers work perfectly. It can handle 5 video streams simultaneously (record three whilst watching two others) and the software is MUCH better than my old 921 in every way. I'm only seeing two problems:

1. Intermittent "stuttering" video i.e., lost frames. The audio is fine. A single skip-back button press on the remote fixes this immediately.

2. The caller ID popup only comes up about 5% of the time.

That's it. I have no regrets whatsoever about trading in my 921 (which was working fine) since this is simply a much, much better receiver.

.....G


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> I have a 921 and must say that for several months now it is working 100% perfect! Never misses a timer setting, I have excellent guide data on OTA channels. No sluggishness, no spontaneous reboots in the middle of a show or recording of a show, and no hiccups of audio or video. PQ is locked in and solid. It just works 100%, what can I say more.


I never would have thought in a thousand years that you would have such a positive report regarding the 921 having followed all your previous posts.

The 622 has much nicer features than the 921. In comparing the 622 to the 921 for out the gate, time in service, the 622 out performs the 921. The 622 has much fewer problems than did the 921. The 622 is not perfect but I'm confidant that future software releases will make things better.

Your poll did not quite cover some common problems. Robotic/jittery video is a common problem with the 622 when it has been in use for several hours and when several timers are recording. If the memory gets to a critical point, it doesn't take much for an auto reset to occur. Audio sync is marginal at times. The OTA tuner is not nearly as friendly as the 921 tuner but it scans and locks quite fast. the OTA tuner is stubborn and if there is a slight PSIP problem, it loses the lock, thus no video/audio; it is next to impossible to get the channel back. However, when the yellow screen appears showing the signal loss, it has a help option, and when selecting it, the information tells you to contact your OTA provider for help. Every time the OTA problems are with the broadcaster, but most PSIP tuners will work with the PSIP problem therefore the broadcaster engineers try to say the problem is with the 622 (IT AINT!). The Closed Captioning sucks!

As compared to the 921, the 622 does a much better job with recording and keeping DVR events. Until E* started doing the major channel shuffle, I had no timer problems but a short loss of signal at the start of the program will result in nothing and a past event timer that says it did the job. As compared to the HR10-250 the 622 is very fast in channel changing, EPG selection, etc. The EPG is easily reloaded if a problem occurs unlike the 921. The 622 lacks some of the nicer features that come with the HR10-250.

I have one 622 (version A) that is getting swapped out because it has a corrupted lock channel problem, combined with the favorite lists which for no special reason, fully populate. I think that this corruption occurred when I was having a channel lock problem with sick PISP from a broadcaster and had the sub-channel locked out. I can not get this channel to go away, even when it is removed from the tuner, it is still listed.

I believe that a bad batch of 622's were given to customers and it appears in posts that those problems are severe, like constant resets. E* is good at getting the bad receivers replaced.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have to agree with guruka. This poll doesn't work for me because it doesn't give any way to indicate the severity of problems.

I have had my 622 for over a month. I have had 2 instances of stuttering video in the entire time that I have had it. And, I just had the first instance of the lip sync problem on my ABC LiL last night.

That's it. No other problems.

So if I use your poll honestly, I cannot say that my machine has been "flawless". But with all the potential reasons for the 3 instances that I have had, I will not fault the machine. It beats the heck out of the performance of my old 921. 

I don't consider us as "power" users, but we do use most of the features frequently.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I suffer from audio/video stuttering just about every day on my main 622. It gets a lot of use with multiple timers firing on all 3 tuners. Audio drop outs have returned but only on the Dish hd locals. But no hdmi problems or spontaneous reboots either. The second 622 in the bedroom has had no video stuttering but it gets minor use. Mostly decorator shows for the wife and kiddie shows for my son. 

** IF they would just fix the audio/video stuttering I would be perfectly happy with the 622.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

GeeWhiz1 said:


> I have to agree with guruka. This poll doesn't work for me because it doesn't give any way to indicate the severity of problems.
> ...


Pretty much have to agree. None of the poll items fit some of the problems I've seen, but in general the problems are liveable, and much less a problem the with my 921's.

Problems seen
1-- occasional Problesm (cc stopped working and incomplete upgrade when l357 was loaded) requiring reboot. Had 2 of these in a month and a half of fairly heavy use.
2--OTA timers not working if HD map down is set (well known bug)
3--Some pixelating on stations notably Satellite Local's (don't think these are really the 622's problem, but they may well be dish's problem). 
4-- Only stuttering I've seen is a fraction of a second just after a skip forward or apparent lost of signals. Other receivers I have or have had did other funny things when they lost sync (half green screen, black screen,etc). The brief stutter is minor.


----------



## tigerhonaker (May 9, 2006)

Had mine for less than a (Month).  It has worked alot better than I thought it would. That was because I was reading the different Threads/Post and seeing the different problems Members were having with their 622's. 

In my case I had a Paraclipse 14' C-Band Dish and compared to it this is like a Miracle Machine to me.  

I signed up with E* for all the HD Platinum Package as well as the Locals and there HD Channels. This is just Great I think.

No HDMI on my system, I chose to use the Audio Digital Optical Cable and the Transparent Component Cables for Video. Everything is just Lovely. 

I Likeeeeee  2-Thumbs Up !!!!! 

BTW, just thought of one thing. We had to do a remote position for the antennae to work. When it was mounted to the back of the 622 it would not work. just guessing here, but I guess to much interference from the other components in the rack. Added cable relocated antennae and everything was beautiful from then on. 

Terry


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I remember some of the names on this forum from the 921 thread back when I started viewing this forum more than two years ago (guruka, don). I was not able to answer the poll because none of the answers fit my situation.

I have had the 622 for more than a month and have had relatively few problems. It's like night and day when comparing the problems the 921 had with the problems the 622 has. My 622 only spontaneously rebooted once on the day I got it and I haven't seen it do that since. The other two problems that I've noticed are:

1) The local digital NBC satellite station sometimes has no video or audio. A reboot solves that issues and I haven't figured out why it happens. The other two local digital stations (ABC and FOX) work fine.

2) The machine gun sound when FF or RW occurs quite frequently but it not considered a showstopper for me. Others may be referring to this as audio stutter.

I still remember all of the 921 problems and this is nothing compared to those. I am connected via HDMI and have not had any problems (knock on wood). I have a Mitsubishi DLP set and haven't heard about problems with this brand and HDMI. I am paying about $5.00 more per month because I went from two receivers to only the 622 (using an HDMI splitter to the TV in the bedroom).


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I think many of you are trying to read more into this than it is designed to do. I have posted an edit in the first post to help those who say- "I can't answer the yes no questions because the statement is not worded exactly the way I experinece the problem." I apologize for not making a set of poll statements that exactly match everyone's concern but it is my best effort to quantify the observations of those issues I felt would bother me.

BTW- At some point in time I will be reviewing the poll and I have a spreadsheet to tabulate the reults. At that time, I will also review all the listed posts and anyone who has said- "I was not able to answer e.g. yes to I had video stutter or my 622 spontaneously rebooted because I only saw it once or I just have it and don't mind it" etc. then be warned I will add your vote to my poll spreadsheet as "having observed the issue" IMO, if you had the problem enough to remember you had it, then you observed it and should have checked that category. The forum gives you the choice to respond to the poll questions or list them in the thread. You just make the job of tabulation for me easier if you just answer the questions in the poll.


----------



## tigerhonaker (May 9, 2006)

DonLandis said:


> I think many of you are trying to read more into this than it is designed to do. I have posted an edit in the first post to help those who say- "I can't answer the yes no questions because the statement is not worded exactly the way I experinece the problem." I apologize for not making a set of poll statements that exactly match everyone's concern but it is my best effort to quantify the observations of those issues I felt would bother me.
> 
> BTW- At some point in time I will be reviewing the poll and I have a spreadsheet to tabulate the reults. At that time, I will also review all the listed posts and anyone who has said- "I was not able to answer e.g. yes to I had video stutter or my 622 spontaneously rebooted because I only saw it once or I just have it and don't mind it" etc. then be warned I will add your vote to my poll spreadsheet as "having observed the issue" IMO, if you had the problem enough to remember you had it, then you observed it and should have checked that category. The forum gives you the choice to respond to the poll questions or list them in the thread. You just make the job of tabulation for me easier if you just answer the questions in the poll.


Hi Don,

It is interesting when you do a "Poll" the answers you get and don't get from it. I am a member of some (Hybrid Automobile Forums) and when there is a "Poll" on them you get the same results you speak of here. I being one of the Mods. on one of those Forums try to get members to just keep it simple and choose the {Closest} answer that is Listed. However it always ends up the same way. I finally after being on the Forums for some time started going in and reading the Members Profiles and at that Point I found out why this always happened. Some of the Members are Tech. Guys/Gals and some being Engineers and some Scientist as well as other very {Intelligent} Members. I mention this because these members always wanted a (Very Specific) choice in the Poll know matter how many options were offered. Just the Nature of these Members. Makes it hard to keep the Poll simple but this is True however. I am only Posting this in the hopes that it might give some added insight into why Don you are not getting the "Simple Responces" that you really wanted just to give you an idea as to how and what New 622 Owners were experencing with their New 622's. Hope this is of some Tiny Help.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks tigerhonaker- I spent two years studying scientific data collection and then taught the training of it through programs with the Florida Seagrant and UF. In addition to what you said, there is also a political motivation that enters the picture. In many cases we saw respondents will desire to not post an observation because they feel it does not represent the outcome they desire to have with the data. Respondents will achieve the tainting of the data in many ways. one way is to fail to post a negative observation if the respondent is a proponent of the purpose for the poll and another will answer in the negative if they are against the purpose. As a data technician, you have to be aware that all these issues will be present and look for them. In this poll thread it is easy because the politically motivated respondents often admit this in their posts. In the studies I worked with in the past the motivated responses were much harder to extract. In this poll I am aware of two political motivations- One would be those who post in the negative because they hate Charlie or they have not had a favorable experience with a CSR of E* rep. and the other would be from those who feel a need to paint a rosie picture of E* presence in the industry. I call this the grupie syndrom. I will be on the lookout for both. The forum post rules makes this easy. In Reef research we had the groupies who would support any reef enhancement program no matter what even when it became obvious some of these did more harm than good. As a data technician you just have to understand that in an open poll you will have the three categories of respondents that will affect your outcome. If possible, make rthe adjustments to improve the accuracy of the tabualtion.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> I think many of you are trying to read more into this than it is designed to do. I have posted an edit in the first post to help those who say- "I can't answer the yes no questions because the statement is not worded exactly the way I experinece the problem." I apologize for not making a set of poll statements that exactly match everyone's concern but it is my best effort to quantify the observations of those issues I felt would bother me.
> 
> BTW- At some point in time I will be reviewing the poll and I have a spreadsheet to tabulate the reults. At that time, I will also review all the listed posts and anyone who has said- "I was not able to answer e.g. yes to I had video stutter or my 622 spontaneously rebooted because I only saw it once or I just have it and don't mind it" etc. then be warned I will add your vote to my poll spreadsheet as "having observed the issue" IMO, if you had the problem enough to remember you had it, then you observed it and should have checked that category. The forum gives you the choice to respond to the poll questions or list them in the thread. You just make the job of tabulation for me easier if you just answer the questions in the poll.


If you look at my responses and your questions you will see that none apply.
I've seen problems so the first two don't apply.
No reboots.
No stuttering while watching. Only after a ff or rev.
No freeze video, but some pixelating.
Reboots i've done had nothing to do with no response, rather with some features misbehaving.
Current unit is not using hdmi. They second one I have on order will connect hdmi to DVI.
And last two were about swapping

You needed other options like, had to reboot to correct a problem, or had other problems.


----------



## Allin4greeN (Aug 2, 2005)

DonLandis said:


> Thanks tigerhonaker- I spent two years studying scientific data collection and then taught the training of it through programs with the Florida Seagrant and UF. In addition to what you said, there is also a political motivation that enters the picture. In many cases we saw respondents will desire to not post an observation because they feel it does not represent the outcome they desire to have with the data. Respondents will achieve the tainting of the data in many ways. one way is to fail to post a negative observation if the respondent is a proponent of the purpose for the poll and another will answer in the negative if they are against the purpose. As a data technician, you have to be aware that all these issues will be present and look for them. In this poll thread it is easy because the politically motivated respondents often admit this in their posts. In the studies I worked with in the past the motivated responses were much harder to extract. In this poll I am aware of two political motivations- One would be those who post in the negative because they hate Charlie or they have not had a favorable experience with a CSR of E* rep. and the other would be from those who feel a need to paint a rosie picture of E* presence in the industry. I call this the grupie syndrom. I will be on the lookout for both. The forum post rules makes this easy. In Reef research we had the groupies who would support any reef enhancement program no matter what even when it became obvious some of these did more harm than good. As a data technician you just have to understand that in an open poll you will have the three categories of respondents that will affect your outcome. If possible, make rthe adjustments to improve the accuracy of the tabualtion.


IMHO, teasing out respondent bias in assessment measures takes a significant amount of questions, and careful planning. I see 2 control questions to correlate with 5 experimental questions... no matter how you rationalize it, this measure should not be referred to as "scientific" in any way. I think the "political motivations" you are seeing can, in part, be attributed to a flawed measurement design. I use flawed to describe the medium and inherent limitations of the medium, not as a personal attack on the questionnaire's designer or its questions. I'm not sure valid/reliable measures can be established for assessment of the 622 in this medium, there are simply too many variables to control for... and controlling for only a few variables means little in the final analysis.

I think the quetionnaire can, and probably will achieve what you first proposed as the goal for assessment in this case... that is, you were only interested in the issues you present as experiemental questions because they were most prominant to you. If anything, that identifies tester bias, not respondent bias.

As a questionnaire based on making a personal decision, affecting control over the responses, whether they are quantitative or qualitative, seems rather unecessary...

Just my $.02


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_ 4-- Only stuttering I've seen..._

That was your positive response to the poll statement on stuttering of video. I don't really care what triggered the stuttering or how long it lasted. If you saw it and remember it, I would check it off in the poll regardless what triggered it or how long it lasted.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Don

I was one of the guys who had no problems with my 921. I traded it for a 622 a little over a month ago. I have had only one problem - losing OTA timers. I solved this by using the SAT version of my OTA channels for recording. Some say the local OTA is much better than the SAT version, but I can't see it. I can't tell you about HDMI since my Panasonic is about a year too old. It has only component in. 

I'm happy enough with this box that I just bought a second unit from DishDepot. HD for the bedroom!! Would have kept the 921 for the BR but it was too damn noisy. This unit is almost completely silent.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> _ 4-- Only stuttering I've seen..._
> 
> That was your positive response to the poll statement on stuttering of video. I don't really care what triggered the stuttering or how long it lasted. If you saw it and remember it, I would check it off in the poll regardless what triggered it or how long it lasted.


Its not stuttering while watching so I don't agree. And its audio only.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

I've been with the 622 for more than a month with very sporadic and minor audio synch and jerky video experience. The 622 runs super hot -- average over 130 degrees in its custom enclosed cabinet. I have put spacers under it to allow more airflow but that didn't help. I have not hoooked in any coolers/fans. The heat has not affected performance [Tech told me it never would but I find that hard to believe]. The unit is quiet unless the fan goes into super speed to try and cool it, though that doesn't happen often. Timers have been flawless and I especially enjoy the "new episodes" ability and the adaptation of the DVR to time changes in programming. I am hooked with component cables not HDMI. I think my picture quality is super even on the Dish HD locals and my HD audio is also really good. It appears my bill will be about $13 more per month and I would say it is well worth it -- the 622 has been impressively reliable for me and I am enjoying the quality and quantity of HD.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I answered that I have swapped but still have the same problem. When I turn the system on in the morning there is sound but no picture - Shut it down then back on and it will work fine all day..................


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who responded to my poll. It gave me a good perspective on the state of the 622 as well as the recent history of issues many of you have experienced.

I made the call yesterday and ordered in the 622 for install the last week of June. (my choice to extend it out)

By the poll and other reports, I suppose the most troubling issue seems to be audio issues, in general. Hopefully, they will have resolved that in the next month. I decided to not connect the 622 to HDMI at this time but will later. I have to swap with the DirecTV HR10-250 and I want to do some visual tests on my system to see which benefits most from the DVI input I would have to share. I will be testing the HDMI out however. 
I was encouraged by the size of the group who had no issues that I listed with their 622. That was more people than I thought. 

The poll will continue to run and I will be monitoring it as well.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Don,

I just went through the process you’re contemplating. Everything went perfect and so far still is perfect. I agree with you that the last couple of 921 software updates finally made the unit completely usable. I placed my order for the 622 upgrade offer at the start of May and received the unit and the ship back box for the 921 within just a few days of placing the order. My actual install wasn’t until last week – that’s about three weeks of re-think time – time to read and reread the various problem posts in the 622 forum – time to even consider calling Dish and canceling… I’m sure glad I didn’t do that! The 622 is amazing technology.

One thing – If you can, try and get a single dish sighted on 129 rather than a Dish 1000 setup (though this looks like maybe more of west than an east cost issue.) Being one of the early DishVoom adopters, I already had a three dish setup – 119/110, 148 (old west cost locals), and 61.5 (for Voom), all 500 size dishes – all fed into a DPP44. The CSR told me that the installer would be swapping a couple of these for a single Dish1000. Fortunately for me, the installer already had experience with the 129 signal issues on the Dish1000 configurations. He just re-aimed the old 148 dish at the 129 bird and my 129 signal is averaging 70-72 – I’m not seeing any breakup issues on the 129 content.

I think you’re gonna love it when you do it…


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, AVJ... From what I can see here, Jacksonville, doesn't need the 129 dish. If so, I will be in for quite a change as I will need 3 dishes as I still require 61.5, which BTW is a 30" dia dish. All my 61.5 signals are extremely strong and never fade during a heavy rain. I planned it that way. I wish I could find a web URL that listed the requirements for each city. The only thing I'm not in the know on is the Jacksonville Locals. While I decided to add it in, to be able to record more than one local channel at a time, These are the lowest priority for me. I suppose I will add a 3rd dish if necessary but the key word here is I will add it, not an installer. I can't have anymore contractors poking holes through my warrantied roof. That happened on my first D* install years ago and the holes leaked and caused severe wood rot at the dish base. These installers are like burger flippers one day poking holes in people's houses the next. 

BTW- It wasn't the 622 that was the incentive for making the change for me, It was the new MP4 national HD channels soon to launch that kicked me into gear to get with the program.  Otherwise I might have waited another year or until the reports of trouble subsided.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Bugs that have bitten me on the 622....

1. HDMI output dead.
2. Audio machine gun every now and then on HD content
3. Video dropping frames/Audio out of sync
4. Pixellation mixed with green chroma blocks and audio dropouts

Other than that, it's fine...... Sigh. Trying to work down my recording backlog before I go the replacement route.....


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> BTW- It wasn't the 622 that was the incentive for making the change for me, It was the new MP4 national HD channels soon to launch that kicked me into gear to get with the program.


I'm ready -- Bring'em on! :righton:


----------



## Unclejeff (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice poll. I shoulda read the questions a bit more carefully. I have had my 622 for less than a month and I gave it a perfect rating. Then I read some of the comments and yes, there is a bit of stuttering and pixilization but this does not bother me at all.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks UncleJeff! I appreciate your after comment. The idea I had was to remove personal opinions about whether you tolerate a particular "defect" or not and just list what your observations were. AS in- Do you see it or not? Still I recognize many will not be totally honest as you just were about it. It's tough to get accurate data. In addition, People will post both ways as a quest to paint a political picture that promotes more of what they want it to appear like vs. what really is the case. I still hope you and others understand where I'm coming from in this and it is to determine the degree of mow many are seeing these defects as opposed to how many people are willing to tolerate and accept these as OK and normal for their viewing. Also, for the scientists out there, I'm not claiming this poll is scientific. But I do believe that a good non-scientific poll can provide something useful even if it won't pass scientific muster. 

The other tough thing is having people understand there may be other circumstances behind a defect in the picture you observe and whether that defect is the cause of a bug in the 622. Let me use your statement as an example- You noted two observations, "Stuttering and pixelization." It is my assumption that stuttering of the image can mostly be a receiver defect while pixelization typically has to do with signal strength and frame by frame updating in the compression scheme, not typically a defect in the receiver. As such, I specifically did not list pixelization although I recognize many people will lump these together. These are just a snipit of problems in making a poll accurate but at the end of the day, I trust that the results I see abov8e gives a general consensus of observation and hopefully there weren't too may "political motivated" posters in it.


----------

